# Cusco, muéstrame el ombligo III



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La tercera es la vencida muchachos .... asi que

Ahi vamos!!!!



























































































































































Detalles:



















Panorámicas:










































































Espero les haya gustado Salu2 a to2!!!

:colgate:

:cheers:​


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

me encantan tus fotos !!
bro 
un bn trabajo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahhh cómo me gusta esta ciudad!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

el entorno entre los mejores del pais.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q cosas tan bellas esos portales!!!..como me gustaria q hubiesen mas en nuestro pais..solo los he visto en cuzco, arequipa y ayacucho.
las montañas verdes harian buena convinacion,,,con las casas de las laderas pintadas de blanco.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si sobre todo esos bosques que se ven desde la plaza le dan un extra a la ciudad, que hermosa.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUE BELLESA DE CIUDAD... FELICITACIONES POR TU BUEN GUSTO POR LA FOTOGRAFIA.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q foootoss... q calidad.... y q bella de hecho CSC


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buehh gracias a todos los que visitaron el thread y postearon, estas son las ùltimas fotos que quedaban por mostrar, hasta luego ....!!! :colgate:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

El Cusco es un orgullo para el Perú... y qué bien se ve desde arriba. Felicitaciones por las excelentes fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La arquitectura del Cusco, tan recia ella, me fascina, pero en esta ocasión mis ojos se han inclinado más hacia el cielo cusqueño: Dios! ese azul intenso, esas nubes de algodón! Impresionante de veras.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que pena que se acabaron las fotos amigo pero igual gran trabajo muchas felicitasiones y haber si te animas con las de MARTIN CHAMBI... saludos


----------

